# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Problematika e vendeve te "Botes se Trete"

## Enri

Ne kete teme ju ftojme te gjitheve te diskutojme mbi nje prej problemeve kryesore te njerezimit, ate te zmadhimit te "gap"-it te zhvillimit midis vendeve te industrializuara te perendimit dhe atyre te ashtuquajtura vendet e "botes se trete", dhe vendet ne zhvillim e siper.
Gjithashtu : 


> *Ne Kete teme do behet nje permbledhje me problemet madhore te Globit, duke filluar nga popullsia dhe me rradhe. Tema do te jete ne azhornim te vazhdueshem me lajme dhe publikime nga burime te ndryshme te Organizatave qe merren me studimet e kesaj natyre.*


Cilat jane problemet? Cilat jane sfidat qe perballojne keta popuj, per te cilet shume pak flitet neper opinionin boteror, i cili eshte i zene me problemet e dilemat e lufterave te te medhenjve (te cilat as qe mund ti ndikoje dot), dhe pak kohe harxhon per tu marre me varferine, me vdekjet e femijeve nga mospatja e ujit te pijshem, apo e gjerave me elemntare per mbijetese (Ilace, ushqim, etj).

*Cila mendoni se duhet te jete ndihma qe vendet e zhvilluara duhet tu japin ketyre popujve?
Si mund ta zhdukim varferine?*

Me poshte po ju jap nje publikim te UNESCO-s:

*Vendet e varfëra vështirësi për arsimin*

Organizata e OKB-së për arsimin, UNESCO, thotë se më shumë se 50 vende nuk do të mund të arrijnë objektivat për të cilat është rënë dakord në forume ndërkombëtare për t'i ofruar arsimimin e duhur të gjithë fëmijëve deri në vitin 2015. 

Një raport i UNESCO-s thoshte se konfliktet e brendshme dhe kostoja e luftës kundër virusit HIV dhe sëmundjes së SIDA-s po pengojnë përpjekjet e vendeve të varfra për të arritur objektivat e vendosura në takimin e nivelit të lartë në Senegal dy vjet më parë. 

Shumica e vendeve që duket se nuk do të arrijnë këto synime deri në vitin 2015, janë nga Afrika Subsahariane, por aty përfshihen edhe vende me të ardhura mesatare si Jugosllavia, Venezuela apo Mauricius. 

Në këto objektiva përfshihen arsimi fillor për të gjithë fëmijët, arritja e barazisë midis sekseve në arsimim dhe përgjysmimi i niveleve të analfabetizmit.

----------


## Enri

Në vendet më të varfra të botës popullsia po rritet me shifra të papara. Ndërkohë që kanë më shumë gojë për të ushqyer, burimet e tjera kombëtare do të shtrydhen edhe më tej, gjë që do të çojë në mungesa ushqimore, keqësimin e shëndetit dhe përkeqësimin e mjedisit. 

Sipas një parashkimi mesatar të Kombeve të Bashkuara në vitin 2001, popullsia pritet të shkojë deri në 9,3 miliardë në vitin 2050, me një rritje prej 97% në vendet në zhvillim. 

Megjithatë, në botën e industrializuar është vënë re një rënie e numrit të lindjeve. Shkalla e mbarsjeve në botë është përgjysmuar në 40 vitet e fundit dhe demografët tani parashikojnë se popullsia e botës do të arrijë kulmin në 8,4 miliardë. 

Por kjo shifër përsëri përbën një rritje të popullsisë me më shumë se dy miliardë njerëz në vendet që kanë më pak mundësi për ta përballuar. Bota e pasur ndodhet para vendimesh shumë të vështira: A duhet të mbyllë dyert e saj dhe të lejojë numrin e popullsisë të zvogëlohet, apo të mirëpresë emigrantët ekonomikë?

----------


## Enri

Ndiqeni me vemendje..

----------


## Enri

Qindra miliona njerëz ende nuk marrin ushqimin e duhur, megjithëse në të gjithë botën sasia e ushqimit është mëse e mjaftueshme. Plehërat kimike, pesticidet, farërat me cilësi të lartë dhe mekanizimi kanë rritur prodhimin. Prodhimi i mishit dhe peshkut është katërfishuar. 

Por statistikat e zymta që flasin për erozion të tokës, rënie të stoqeve të peshkut, çpyllëzime, ndotje me nitrate dhe diversitet gjenetik shtojnë frikën për të ardhmen. 

Dhe bota është ende larg objektivit të Kombeve të Bashkuara për të përgjysmuar numrin e të uriturve deri në vitin 2015. 

Si mund të marrim më shumë nga toka e degraduar dhe detet që po boshatisen për të ushqyer milionat e njerëzve që nuk kanë lindur ende? 

Si mund të garantojmë ushqimin për një afat të gjatë për ata që nuk kanë burime për të blerë apo për të prodhuar ushqimin e tyre? 
Gara kundër rritjes së popullsisë vazhdon....

Ne foton ne vazhdim pasqyrohet : 
_Rritja e prodhimit ushqimor në botë  
Kalori/ për person/ në ditë_
  Vendet në zhvillim -- 
Vendet e zhvilluara -- 
Kërkesa nga vendet e zhvilluara -- 
Kërkesa nga vendet në zhvillim --

----------


## Enri

*Ndotja*
Gjysma e banorëve të qyteteve të botës është e ekspozuar ndaj sasive potencialisht dëmprurëse të dyoksididit të sulfurit, ozonit dhe elementeve të smogut.

*Qytetet* 
Vetëm një në dhjetë vetë jetonte në qytete në fillim të shekullit të kaluar. Tani kjo shifër shkon në gati 50%, dhe po rritet ende. 

*Ushqimi* 
Prodhimi i ushqimeve do të duhet gati të dyfishohet për të plotësuar kërkesën e kësaj rritjeje.

*Popullsia* 
Popullsisë globale do t'i shtohen në dhjetë vitet e ardhshme 800 milion njerëz. 

*Biodiversiteti*
Çdo vit zhduken mijëra specie për shkak të aktivitetit njerëzor dhe humbjes së vendeve natyrale të banimit. 

*Pylltaria*
Prerja e pemëve dhe konvertimi i tokës për të plotësuar kërkesat e njerëzimit i ka përgjysmuar pyjet e botës. 

*Mocalishtet*
Zhvillimi urban dhe industrial ka marrë gjysmën e moçalishteve gjatë shekullit të 20. 

*Uji*
Brenda 25 vjetësh gjysma e popullsisë së botës do ta ketë të vështirë të gjejë ujë të freskët të mjaftueshëm për të pirë dhe ujitje.

*Refugjatet*
Deri në vitin 2025 numri i refugjatëve të larguar për shkak të përmbytjeve dhe fatkeqësive natyrore mund të katërfishohet deri në 100 milionë vetë. 

*Energjia*
Që zhvillimi njerëzor të jetë i drejtë dhe i qëndrueshëm botës së pasur mund t'i duhet të zvogëlojë përdorimin e energjisë dhe burimeve me 90% deri në vitin 2050. 

*Transport*
Gjatë 20 viteve të fundit ka pasur një rritje prej dy të tretat të përdorimit global të energjisë nëpër shtëpi, numri i makinat në rrugë është dyfishuar, dhe trafiku ajror është katërfishuar. 

*Mbeturinat*
Ndërsa rritet popullsia, konsumi dhe pasuria, rritet edhe sasia e mbeturinave që prodhojmë.

----------


## Enri

Nga Aleks Kërbi 
BBC 


Mundësitë për të zgjedhur njerëzimi po pakësohen dhe zgjedhja po vështirësohet. Që nga viti 1950 popullsia e botës është dyfishuar ndërsa konsumi është rritur akoma më me shpejtësi. Duhen bërë disa llogari. Një pjesë e popullsisë është tashmë atje. 

Edhe për sa kohë nuk do t'i lagen këmbët të pasurve? Konsumi i naftës është rritur 7 herë në 50 vitet e fundit. Ndërkohë prodhimi i mishit, gjuetia e peshkut dhe emetimet e karbonit nga karburantet janë katërfishuar. Përdorimi i ujit të freskët u rrit gjashtëfish shekullin e kaluar. 

Sipas një studimi të kohëve të fundit, gjurma ekologjike e njerëzimit në planet është 20% më shumë se sa mund të ofrojë toka. Raca njerëzore konsumon burimet natyrore të 1,2 Tokë-ve. 

Hendeku midis të pasurve dhe të varfërve është rritur më shumë dhe është bërë më i dukshëm. Afro 30% e popullsisë së botës vuan nga një formë apo një tjetër e të kequshqyerit dhe rreth dy të tretat e njerëzimit jetojnë me më pak se dy dollarë në ditë. 

Të varfërit e botës nuk mund të sigurojnë zhvillim të qëndrueshëm. 

Një familje, së cilës i duhet të sheshojë një pyll për të prodhuar ushqimin e vet dhe siguruar karburantin për ta gatuar atë, nuk ka mundësi të zgjedhë një jetë të garantuar. 

Më të varfrit kanë më pak forcë për t'u mbrojtur nga pasojat e problemeve të mjedisit global siç është ndryshimi i klimës. 

Dhe, ndërsa një-përqindëshi i pasur në popullsinë e botës konsumon aq sa 44-përqindëshi i varfër, ne do të na duhej të përdornim shumë më shumë burime nëse të varfërit do të jetonin ashtu si të pasurit. 

Çfarë është zhvillimi i qëndrueshëm? 

Në parim, zhvillim i qëndrueshëm do të thotë që të mos përdoren burimet më shpejt sesa është mundësia e Tokës për t'i zëvendësuar ato - "ta trajtojmë Tokën sikur të kishim ndërmend të jetonim përgjithnjë."   

*FAKTE:  

  Ujrat e gjysmës së lumenjve të botës janë pakësuar dhe ndotur shumë; 
 Më shumë se çereku i stokut të peshkut të deteve është harxhuar; 
 Rreth 15% e Tokës është degraduar nga aktiviteti njerëzor; 
 Niveli i detit pritet të rritet brenda disa dekadash edhe në rastin më të mirë;* 



Në praktikë, çdo gjë, duke filluar nga bioteknologjia e fuqia bërthamore tek vegjetarianizmi e udhëtimi me tren, inkurajohet në emër të zhvillimit të qëndrueshëm - deri në atë pikë saqë disa veprimtarë thonë se termi tani nuk ka kuptim. 

Më optimistët thonë se nuk do të ketë asnjëherë katastrofë pasi zhvillimi nuk ka kufi. 

Ata argumentojnë se zgjuarsia njerëzore gjithmonë do të gjejë një zgjidhje. Shoqëria do të gjejë materiale të reja të papërpunuara, do të zhvillojë teknologji më të pastra dhe do të administrojë burimet ujore në pakësim, në mënyrë që humbja e burimeve dhe ndotja të mos përbëjnë më problem. 

Kjo është pjesë e politikave neo-liberale, sipas të cilave, që të kemi një botë më të mirë duhet që ne të gjithë të shpenzojmë dhe konsumojmë më shumë për të krijuar pasuri për të gjithë, dhe industrializimi ngadalëson rritjen e popullsisë dhe rrit standartet mjedisore. 

Por, nëse "zhvillim" do të thotë që çdo person në planet të dëshirojë të ketë një makinë, të fluturojë rreth gjysmës së botës për pushime dhe të blejë një celular çdo vit, ndoshta nuk do të kemi shpresë, thonë skeptikët. Ne nuk kemi Tokëra sa duhet për këtë lloj kapitalizmi konsumi. 

Diskutime 

Kjo përplasje perspektivash është në zemër të negociatave ndërkombëtare shpesh të zemëruara dhe me përçarje mbi konservimin dhe zhvillimin - duke filluar me traktatin Kiotos për ndryshimin e klimës e deri tek takimi i nivelit të lartë për ushqimin e më pas në takimin e nivelit të lartë në Johanesburg për Zhvillimin e Qëndrueshëm. 

Industria do tregje të hapura dhe marrëveshje vullnetare. Veprimtarët kanë frikë se ekonomia e globalizuar nuk mund të kontrollohet nga kapaciteti i institucioneve politike. 

Të dyja palët flasin për zhvillimin e qëndrueshëm si rruga për të arritur objektivin, megjithëse jo gjithmonë ajo ofron zgjidhje të lehta, dhe ndonjëherë nuk afron asgjë. 

Dhe kriza lidhet si me brezin e tanishëm ashtu edhe me të ardhmen. 

Ndërsa autoritetet qeveritare, përfaqësuesit e industrive, shkencëtarët, deputetët dhe veprimtarët vazhdojnë të debatojnë për të ardhmen e planetit, më shumë se 30 mijë fëmijë të moshës nën pesë vjeç vdesin çdo ditë nga uria ose nga sëmundje që mund të parandalohen lehtë. 

Eksperienca për administrimin e mendimit tonë për të ardhmen është varfër. Profesori Xhejms Lavlok ka thënë se kualifikimi i njerëzve për të qenë shërbëtorë të Tokës është një i llojtë me aftësinë e dhive për të qenë kopshtare. 

Dhe ne nuk kemi 1,2 Tokë. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ne grafikun qe ndjek do paraqitet 
*Shpërndarja e të ardhurave në botë * 
Çdo ndarje përfaqëson një të pestën e popullsisë së botës.  
 Vendet më të pasurat  jane ne kry te piramides dhe ne fund ndodhen ato me te varferat.
Sic do e shihni ndarja eshte ne 5 pjese dhe ne 1/5 qe i takon pjese me te pasur te vendeve me te pasura te botes , permbahet  82.7 e pasurise se pergjithshme. Shifrat e dhena jane ne baze te PNUD 1989.

----------


## Albo

Sot presidenti Bush, ka dale perpara kamerave televize ne Shtepine e Bardhe per ti kerkuar kongresit amerikan aprovimin e fondeve prej $15 miliard per nje plan pilot 5 vjecar qe ka per qellim parandalimin dhe kurrimin e viktimave te AIDS ne kontinentin afrikan.

Afrika eshte pllakosur nga virusi qe nga fillimi i viteve 90 dhe kjo semundje ka goditur ne menyre te frikshme gjithe kontinentin afrikan ku virusin e mbartin gra, burra e femije pa perjashtim.

Ky plan i presidentit Bush thyen nje tabu ne politiken e jashtme amerikane ku kontinenti Afrikan ka qene gjithmone jashte interesave kombetare amerikane ne boten e post-luftes se ftohte. Sipermarrja e fundit e Bush behet per qellime humanitare dhe ishte ky njeri prej premtimeve te presidentit Bush perpara kongresit amerikan ne muajin janar.

----------


## gjethi

Shume interesante shkrimet tuaja Enri.
Eshte me te vertete nje problem shqetesues niveli ne rritje i popullsise se botes.

----------


## trinity

Apokalips Now !

----------


## Albo

Keto ditet e fundit presidenti Bush ka firmosur ligjin e aprovuar ne kongresin amerikan per $15 miliard dollaret qe do te shkojne per te luftuar AIDS ne disa prej vendeve me te goditura nga kjo epidemi, kryesisht kontinenti afrikan dhe ishujt e karaibeve.

Plani eshte nje plan pilot i pari i ketij lloji qe nese jep rezultatet e parashikuara do te pasohet nga nje plan tjeter ku perkushtimi amerikan do te jete me i madh. Me anen e ketij plani, SHBA kerkon qe te sjelli ne vemendjen e vendeve te G8 shkallen e larte te epidemise ne kontinentin afrikan dhe ti shtyje keto vende qe te ndjekin shembullin e SHBA-se per te financuar projekte te tilla. Ky akt i SHBA-se eshte nje akt human qe i atribuohet:

1. Presidentit Bush - i cili i perket asaj klase politike qe njehet si "konservatorizmi pasionant" qe ne qender ka pikerisht mireqenien e shtresave me te varfera te shoqerise. Nje plan te ngjashem Bush e ka aplikuar edhe ne SHBA me inisiativen e tij te ashtuquajtur: "iniciativa e besimit" ku shteti federal do tu akordoje fonde federale te gjitha atyre institucioneve fetare qe marrin persiper ofrimin e sherbimeve sociale per shtresat me te varfera dhe me te traumatizuara te shoqerise.

2. Administrates Bush - e cila ka ne dy postet kyce, dy amerikano-afrikane te mirenjohur per opinionin publik amerikan: Gjeneralin Kolin Powell ne postin e Sekretarit te Shtetit, dhe Condoliza Rice ne postin e keshilltarit kryesor te presidentit Bush ne Keshillin e Sigurise Kombetare dhe maredhenieve nderkombetare. Prania e ketyre dy figurave kryesore ne administraten e Bush ka bere qe administrata amerikane, ndryshe nga administratat e tjera paraardhese ta shtrije me larg doren e ndihmes per kontinentin e harruar afrikan. Prania e ketyre dy figurave te minoritetin afrikan ne administrate, perben edhe precedentin e pare ne historine e administrates civile amerikane ku afrikano-amerikanet mbajne poste kaq te larta.

3. Luftes ndaj terrorizmit - kjo lufte e beri administraten amerikane te kuptoje qe ka nje detyrim human dhe moral qe tu vije ne ndihme vendeve qe nuk kane asnje mundesi per te mbijetuar duke u shtrire doren e ndihmes. Kjo ndihmon ne rregullimin e imazhit amerikan ne bote qe krahas luftes di te ndermarri edhe inisiativa te tilla humanitare qe nuk kane asnje perfitim tjeter pervecse atij humanitar.

----------


## Redi

Lexova shkrimet e sjella nga Enri dhe pervec faktit qe jane te verteta si fakte, te tjerat jane me teper gjera pa vlere dhe qe nuk japin kurrfare rrugezgjidhje.

Pra eshte bere si moto nga disa grupacione apo rryma ne Bote qe te paraqesin fakte te tilla, qe jane me te vertete te dhimbshme, por ne shumicen e rasteve ato paraqiten me tendenca dhe fryjne vetem ne njeren vrime.

Psh, dihet qe disniveli midis vendeve te Varfera ne Bote dhe atyre te Pasura eshte rritur ne keto dekadat e fundit, por kjo per arsye se nje grup shtetesh kane perparuar ne keto dekada dhe pjesa tjeter ka mbetur ne vend.

Pra "Fajtori" kryesor jane pikerisht vendet e Varfera te cilat kane shkaktuar kete Disnivel dhe jo ato te pasura sic kerkohet te paraqitet ne keto shkrime apo te tjera qe lexojme perdite.

Perderisa nje grup vendesh kane arritur te gjejne rrugen drejt zhvillimit dhe prosperitetit, nuk ka arsye qe te gjithe shtetet e tjera te mos e ndjekin. Por problemi kryesor per mendimin tim eshte pikerisht mentaliteti qe kane ato shoqeri, shtete apo kombe te cilat ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter nuk i lejon qe te perparojne.

Cfare ka anglezi me teper se afrikani? Njeri human eshte njeri, po ashtu eshte dhe tjetri. Por per shkak te historise, rrjedhes se saj dhe nje sere faktoresh te ndryshem gjeopolitike, ekonomike, sociale etj etj, nje vend ka perparuar shume me teper se nje vend tjeter.


Bota e perparuar sot po mbeshtet poltiken e Konsumit dhe eshte pare qe cdo politike e ndjekur ndryshe, eshte e Gabuar.

Kush shtet e kupton kete, ai perparon dhe te tjerat jane vecse dogma.

Ato shtete qe e kane kuptuar me se pari, ato jane dhe shtetet me te zhvilluara sot ne Bote.

Gjate periudhes se Komunizmit, shqiptaret ndoqen moton: "Te Kursejme gjithmone na meson Partia se keshtu me e forte behet Shqiperia".

Anglezet ndoqen moton: "Te shpenzosh eshte Detyre Patriotike".

Pra keto shembuj i solla me qellim per te kuptuar disnivelin ne mentalitet, faktor qe ka sjelle dhe disnivelin ekonomik, social etj me rradhe.

Pra Bota sot jeton ne sistemin Kapitalist ku Paraja, Prona jane gjerat me te cmuara per njeriun dhe me qellim qe te ecesh perpara duhet te Konsumosh qe te Prodhosh.
Ne rast se nuk Konsumon, nuk ke arsye qe te Prodhosh dhe rrjedhimisht nuk ke as se si te Perparosh.
Kerkesa per Mall, hap vende pune dhe Puna sjell gjithcka, Prosperitet, Pasuri, Edukim, Kulture, Novacion etj. Sipas Darwinit, Puna e beri kafshen Njeri.

Vendet e Varfera, per arsye te ndryshme nuk ecin mbi rruge te eksperimentuara me pare, por kerkojne gjithmone Fajtorin apo shkakun se pse nuk Prosperojne. Te njejten gje bejne dhe shume demagoge ne Boten e Perparuar dhe e perdorin kete demgogji per perfitime personale, politike etj etj.

Mbipopullimi i Botes vjen si pasoje e Injorances se popullates ne Vendet e Varfra dhe jo si pasoje e politikes Kapitaliste qe zbatohet ne ato te Zhvilluara. 
Planifikimi Familjar nuk zbatohet ne ato vende dhe dihet qe eshte pikerisht injoranca qe e ben kete politike te jete e pazbatueshme ne ato vende.

Sado para te jape Amerika apo Europa per ato vende, asgje nuk mund te ndryshoje, perderia nuk ndryshon dhe nuk ecen perpara ekonomia e atyre vendeve.
Por ekonomia e vendeve te Botes se Trete nuk mund te ece perpara ne rast se nuk aplikohet politika e Konsumit qe te fuse njerezit ne pune dhe ne rast se nuk hiqet dore nga ideollogjite e mbrapshta politike, fetare etj, ne rast se nuk vendosen themelet e Demokracise ashtu sic i kane vendosur vendet e Perparuara.

Nejse here tjeter do te mund te diskutojme me gjate per keto probleme.

----------


## Noerti

Lexova gjith shkrimet tende Enri dhe jan shum interesante.
Ku problem esht dhe do jet per shum breze besoj pasi nuk esht ber asgje per zgjidhjen e ketij problemit.
Sic e dim super fuqite e botes spara meren me keto pasi ne ven te par jan zgjerimi i tyre sa me shum ne ekonamine dhe ritjen e nivelit te shtetit.
Besoj se nje nga shkaket e ketij problemi esht ajo e shpjegimit dhe shkolla pasi shum nga afrike jan analfabete.
Jan ber shum perpjekje nga UNESKO por vetem ajo smund te ndaloj kete gje.
Atje uji esht arr dhe papastertia esht kudu. Fajin me te madh e kan Super fuqite por dhe qeveritaret qe presin me duar kryq duke then na jepni ndihme.
Populli thot qe qimen nga qulli e nxjer i zoti i punes.
Dicka duhet ber se jeten qe bejn atje nuk esht jet por nje torture.
Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Enri

Liderët e shtatë vendeve më të zhvilluara të botës (SHBA, Japonia, Franca, Gjermania, Britania, kanadaja, Italia) plus Rusinë, do të mblidhen për herë të parë pas luftës në Irak, në Evian të Francës. Protestat e kundërshtarëve antiglobalistë kanë filluar që katër ditë para samitit. Kësaj here liderët e këtyre vendeve takohen në një atmofeserë jo shumë miqësore. Presidenti amerikan Xhorxh W Bush, vjen si triumfator nga një luftë e fituar në Irak, ndërsa liderët e Gjermanisë, e Francës, janë të humburit. Pra ky është një takim mes dy palëve më kundërshtare të asaj që ndodhi në Irak: nga njëra anë Xhorxh Bush, Toni Bler, Silvio Berluskoni dhe kreu japonez Junichiro Koizumi, dhe nga ana kundërshtare Zhak Shirak, Gerhard Shrëder, Vladimir Putin dhe kreu kanadez Jean Chrétien. Gjithashtu mes evropianëve ka një dyshim se amerikanët po rrëzojnë dollarin në mënyrë që ti bëjnë eksportet amerikane më të lira në tregjet botërore, duke thelluar problemet ekonomike në eurozonë. Bush dhe këshilltarët e tij po i bëjnë thirrje evropianëve që të rrisin ekonomitë e tyre më shpejt; evropianët thonë amerikanët duhet të vendosin rregull në shtëpinë e tyre, duke reduktuar tregtinë dhe deficitet buxhetore para se të japin këshilla. Pavarësisht nga rituali i këtij takimi, sipas The Guardian duket se do të bisedohet shumë pak për Afrikën. Disa nga çështjet kryesore që do të diskutohen në G8 janë: 
- Shteti i ekonomisë botërore (problemi i euros e dollarit)
- Iraku i pasluftës
- Ndihmat për të varfrit. Bush do të garantojë 15 miliardë dollarë ndihma.
- Tregtia 
- Afrika. Shirak pritet të hapë çështjen e varfërisë. OKB thotë se bota nuk mund ta arrijë objektivin final për të përgjysmuar varfërinë në botë në vitin 2015, nëse nuk vepron urgjentisht

----------


## Albo

Te dashur,

Varferi ne bote ka patur, ka dhe do te kete dhe kjo jo se keshtu kane vendosur liderat e G8 por se keshtu eshte ndertuar kjo bote. Resurset natyrore ne bote jane te kufizuara dhe numri i madh i popullsise se botes rritet ne nje progresin gjeometik, gje qe nuk lejon qe te gjithe njerezit te kene resurset minimale per jeten. Gjithcka varet se ku lind e jeton, po jetove ne Afrike do te vdesesh per buken e gojes apo per mungesen e ujit te pijshem, po linde ne SHBA apo Europen Perendimore do te vdesesh nga nje aksident automobolistik apo nga AIDS. 

Ajo qe i bashkon njerezit e kesaj bote eshte se pavaresisht nga pasuria dhe niveli i mireqenies, te gjitha keto shoqerite perballen me probleme serioze qofshin keto varferia, semundjet e pasherueshme, rritja e disnivelit ekonomik midis klasave te shoqerise, etj.

Nese ju dhemb shpirti per ata njerez dhe ata popuj qe vuajne per buken e gojes, lutuni Zotit per ta, pasi asnjehere problemet e tyre dhe te botes nuk do te zgjidhen nga politika apo nga ndihma qe japin shtetet e pasura.

----------


## Enri

> Nese ju dhemb shpirti per ata njerez dhe ata popuj qe vuajne per buken e gojes, lutuni Zotit per ta, pasi asnjehere problemet e tyre dhe te botes nuk do te zgjidhen nga politika apo nga ndihma qe japin shtetet e pasura



Albo?
Ky eshte mendimi juaj?
S'paskan shpetim te shkretet dmth. ?

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga Enri_ 
> *Albo?
> Ky eshte mendimi juaj?
> S'paskan shpetim te shkretet dmth. ?*


Kur kane patur ndonjehere shpetim ne 2000 vjetet e fundit qe te gjejne sot? Cili ishte ai vit ku te gjithe njerezit e botes hanin pinin dhe flinin me barkun plot e nuk jetonin ne varferi e skamje?

Ky problem nuk ka zgjidhje kurre, keshtu eshte e ndertuar kjo bote dhe nuk ka ushqim e resurse te mjaftueshme per te mbuluar nevojat e te gjithe njerezve te botes.

Cfaredo ndihme qe bota e zhvilluar te japi per keto vende dhe per keto fenomene, ajo nuk eshte ndihme qe ka si qellim te zhduki fenomenin, por te lehtesoje sadopak plaget e kesaj semundje te pasherueshme sic eshte per shembull varferia. 

Do te isha hipokrit po te besoja se bota nje dite do te ishte fushe me lule ku te pakten te gjithe femijet dhe njerezit e saj binin te flinin me barkun plot.

----------


## trinity

jo,m'vjen keq po s'ka asnje shpetim.

lule shkenctaresh ekonomiste kane perpiluar teori nga me te ndryshmet por s'kane mundur te gjejne zgjidhjen.Kane mundur vetem t'a shpjegojne ate.

Po e ka thene mire prof Malthus qe popullsia rritet shume here me shpejt se se sa rezurset.

Une jam i bindur se heret a vone do te linde nevoja per t'i perzier letrat ne tavoline ashtu siç perzihen topat e bilardos kur çoku eshte krejtesisht pa rrugedalje.

----------


## Redi

Problemi eshte tjeterkund.
Ne cdo faze qe kalon Bota, zgjidhen disa probleme dhe lindin disa te reja. Puna eshte se sa jane ne gjendje shtete te ndryshme per te gjetur zgjidhjen e problemeve qe lindin, pra sa potencial kane ato.

Ka probleme qe kerkojne potencial ekonomik per tu zgjidhur, ashtu si ka te tjera qe kerkojne potencial intelektual e keshtu me rradhe. Por megjithate keto jane te lidhur ngushte me njera tjetren, pasi atje ku eshte inteligjenca, atje ekziston mundesia qe problemet te marrin zgjidhje.

Tani dhe kjo eshte e vertete ne nje fare mase, pasi te gjitha vendet kane potencial intelektual, por duhet pare sesa e shfrytezojne kete dhe sa pragmatist jane.
Po te ecesh perpara me ideale, zor se arrin dicka dhe realiteti tregon qe kane ecur perpara ato shtet qe kane shfrytezuar trurin dhe i kane dhene mundesi zhvillimi individit.

Amerikanet nuk jane kot populli me i zhvilluar i Botes. Ata nuk kane ndjekur nga parimet ultranacionaliste si francezet apo gjermanet dhe nuk kane ndjekur idealizma boshe si ruset apo vende te tjera te botes.

Megjithate, perseri kemi nje grup shtetesh qe kane ecur shume perpara se nje grup tjeter dhe gjerat duhen pare Realisht.

Bota dikur ka stimuluar rritjen natyrore pasi dhe popullsia ka qene e ulet dhe ka patur rezerva natyrore per te gjithe. Por keto dekadat e fundit rritja ka marre perpjestime te llahtarshme dhe kane dale shume probleme.

Tashme dy rrymat kryesore ne Bote po kalojne ne nje konflikt qe sa po vjen e po ashpersohet. Nga njera ane jane ata te ashtuquajturit liberale, apo humaniste, te cilet ecin perpara me ideologji e me dogma e qe kane humbur kontaktin me realitetin.
Kete individe kalojne shpesh here ne antikonformizem dhe dine vetem te ankohen per ato qe ndodhin ne Bote, por qe rralle here japin apo tregojne rrugen e zgjidhjes per problemet e ndryshme.

Pra, psh ne rastin e kesaj teme, kjo rryme perpiqet te gjeje fajtorin, duke treguar me gisht shkaqet, por nuk tregon se cila do te jete rruga per te dale per andej.

Rryma tjeter eshte ajo me tradicionaliste dhe me konservatore, qe i sheh gjerat me me pragmatizem dhe mundohet ta pranoje realitetin ashtu sic eshte.
Gjithashtu mundohet qe ti jape zgjidhje problemeve, sado e dhimbshme apo "antihumane" mund te duket ato.

Liberalet dhe "humanistet", ngrene zerin perdite per varferine ne Bote, per politiken ekonomiko-sociale qe ndiqet nga vendet e zhvilluara, per ndotjen e ambientit, etj etj, dhe nuk vene re qe shume gjera jane ne kontradikte me njera tjetren.
Nuk mund te pretendosh te ndjekesh politiken e kursimit, ne nje kohe qe per te patur zhvillim ekonomik duhet ndjekur ajo e konsumit. Zhvillimi ekonomik i nje vendi eshte ne raport te drejte me nivelin e ndotjes se mjedisit. Nuk mund te pretendosh te kesh industri te rende, pa ndotur ambientin. Nuk mund te kesh te ardhura te mjaftueshme ne rast se nuk ke industri te rende dhe zhvillim teknollogjik. Nuk mund te kesh nivel te ulet te papunesise ne rast se nuk gjen balancen midis shpenzimeve publike dhe lirise se privatit.

Per mendimin tim, keto kontradikta do te zhvillohen akoma me tej ne te ardhmen, pasi rrymat liberale sa po vijne e po forcohen akoma me tej duke mos i lene hapesire lirise ekonomike te individit. Pretendohet Liria dhe Demokracia, por nuk shihet qe dhunohet dicka me e madhe dhe me e domosdoshme. Liria ekonomike ne rast se mund te perdor kete term.

Europa se shpejti do te perballet me nje problem teper te madh dhe Amerika gjithashtu pas Europes. Popullsia ne keto kontinente sa po vjen e po plaket. Kjo dmth, qe % e popullsise qe nuk punon e nuk prodhon po rritet se tepermi ne krahasim me % e forces punetore. Kjo dmth qe ne rast se para 20 viteve, duhet te punon 20 vete qe te mbanin nje pensionist dhe nje invalid, tani duhet te punojne 10 vete qe te mbajne 10 pensioniste, pasi dhe niveli dhe kosto e jeteses eshte rritur se tepermi. Kjo dmth qe ne rast se para 20 vitesh, nje punetori mund ti merrje 20% takse per pension, tani duhet ti marresh 2 here me teper. Po kuptohet qe dhe taksimi i individid e ka nje limit, pasi nuk mund tja marresh te gjitha, keshtu qe shteti detyrimisht do te hedhe syte tek biznesi e tek industria. Ne rast se takson atje, atehere ndikimi do te ndihet shume me teper ne te gjitha sferat e jetes.
Amerikanet kete gje e kane parashikuar vite me pare dhe kane pranuar faktin qe nje dite do te rrisin moshen per te dale ne pension. Pra jo me 65 vjec, por 70 e me teper. Kur doli Sigurimi Social ne Amerike ne vitet 30, mosha mesatare e jeteses nuk i kalonte te 60-at, keshtu qe i binte qe te mos shpenzohej shume per Pensione. Por tani ajo mesatare i ka kaluar 75 vjetet dhe pasi njerezit dalin ne pension, jetojne dhe shume vite te tjera pa punuar duke renduar se tepermi buxhetin e shtetit dhe te kompanive private.

pra rritja e moshes se pensionit eshte nje opcion qe mendohet te zbatohet nga amerikanet. Kjo per arsye se celesi i suksesit ne ekonomi eshte puna dhe prodhimi. Te tjerat vijne me pas. 
Ne vendet e varfera, ka shume potencial per pune, por nuk ka vende pune te mjaftueshme. Pra ajo qe duhet te bejne keto vende, eshte te aplikojne sistemin e mirefillte kapitalist gje qe shume pak e bejne.
Pra sic e thashe dhe ne postin tjeter, problemi i mbipopullimit dhe i varferise ne shume vend te botes, vjen pikerisht nga keto vende, nga paaftesia qe kane keto per te nxjerre veten nga situata.
Ne rast se nuk nderhyhet "brutalisht". mbi keto vende, une parashikoj qe e ardhmja e Botes do te jete katastrofale. Bota do te bjere se z'ben nen fashizem.

Cfare eshte fashizmi si ideollogji dhe perse rrezikon te sundoje Boten.
Fashizmi, pare nga kendveshtimi i kesaj teme, eshe ajo rryme qe tregon me pak respekt per rracen humane. Pra e konsideron njeriun jo si human, por njelloj si sendet e tjera ne kete Bote. Kur nje kafshe apo nje bime eshte e semure, mjafton te vritet apo te pritet dhe keshtu nuk infekton te tjerat dhe nuk harxhon per kurimin e saj.

Keshtu ne rast se ne nje te ardhme, mbipopullimi do te behet problemi me akut, domosdo qe shume shtete do te aplikojne kete teori. Pra nuk ka ushqim per te gjithe dhe keshtu elemino invalidet mendore e fizike, te paaftet per pune, detyro me dhune mos lindjen etj etj. Mund te shkohet deri aty sa te aplikohet skllaveria. Dhe eshte e natyrshme qe te ndodhe nje gje e tille, pasi asnjeri nuk do qe te punoje per te mbajtur tjetrin. Nuk do francezi, gjermani, anglezi, amerikani qe te punoje e te mbaje me buke fjala vjen nigerianin, angolezin, irakenin qe e kane mendjen vetem te luftojne. Iraku psh me naften qe ka do te ishte nje nga vendet me te pasura te Botes, por qe ka vite qe jeton ne mjerim te plote. Perendimoret nuk mund te durojne gjithe jeten qe te japin ndihma humanitare ne miliona $ per te mbajtur tere ate popullate me buke. 
Si Iraku ka me qindra shtete sot ne Bote dhe prandaj them qe duhet nderhyre brutalisht per ti vene ne rruge te drejte.

Shkaqet e kesaj gjendje jane te shumta dhe mund te rrime me dite te diskutojme, por realiteti tregon qarte qe atje ku nuk eshte praktikuar sistemi kapitalist perendimor, atje dhe jane problemet me te medha sot.
Amerika, dashje pa dashje, mori rolin e Anglise se dikurshme. Sot ish-kolonite Angleze jane me te perparurat dhe me zhvilluarat ne Bote dhe normalisht qe nuk shfaqin rreziqe te tilla per Boten.
Amerika nderhyri ne kete shekull dhe ndertoi Europen Perendimore duke e bere nje nga partneret kryesore ne rrugen drejt zhvillimit boteror. Te njejten gje beri dhe me Japonine qe e kishte armike para 50 viteve. Japonia dhe Gjermania, fale ndihmes amerikane, sot jane fuqia e 2-te dhe e 3-te industriale boterore.
Te njejten gje po mundohet te beje dhe me Europen Lindore sot. Shumica e atyre vendeve po mundohen te aplikojne politiken amerikane per tu zhvilluar, gjithashtu dhe Rusia, megjithse kjo e fundit, udhehiqet akoma nga dogmat supremaciste. Amerikanet shpenzojne me miliarda $ ne vit per te ndihmuar Rusine duke shpresuar qe ne nje te ardhme do ta kene partnere ashtu si Japonine dhe Europen Perendimore. Te njejten gje duhet te bejne dhe me vendet afrikane dhe ato arabe. Duhet nderhyre duke imponuar rregullat e tua, perndryshe neser rrezikon te perballesh me katastrofen.

----------


## Laerta

Shume et dashur FORUMISTA!

temat qe ju keni kapur jane shume interesante, dhe besoj se nuk eshte e mundeur qe te sqyrtohen dot per nje sasi te mundshem kohe, do duheshe nje vit i tere ne universitet per Political economy of development qe mund te sqaroheshim ne nje nenyre.

E verteta ehste se nuk ak zgjidhjeve te problemeve te third world, kur akoma IMF apo WB e fondacione si Sorros ekzistojne, se bashku me tregtine e lire te pa organizuar.
nqs do hiqen borxhet nderkombetare, dhe fillohen investime te mirefillta mbi infrakstucturen, edukimin dhe spitaleve, nuk mund te behet asgje: Por e verteta ehste se sipas rregullave te WTO world trade organization qwe eshte ex GATT/s general agreements in trade and tarifs and services nuk mund te lejohen nderhyrjet  qeveretira ne keto dfush sociela sepse 'laiser faire" ben te mundur qe te eleminohen taxat dhe tarifat dhe te ulin resorcat qeveritare per investime ne straten sociale. Gjithashtu qeverite klientaliste si ajo shqipatre mundohen qe kur jane ne pushtet te vjedhin vendin dhe ta shkaterrojne, dhe jo te ndihmoje. Me teper, vendeve te zhvilluara kane krijuar nje sistem sipas Uruguai Round qe te bejne te mundur sistemin e patentave dhe te licensave qe nje produkt teknologjik, bioteknik e shume te tjere te paguhet nje shume e konsiderueshme pr ta perdorur ate lloj teknologjie apo produkti. Kjo gje nuk eshte e mundur ne boten e trete sepse nuk kane mundesite financiare qe ti blejne, dhe kjo violon te drejtene perhapjes se teknologjise se re per te mirembajtur ambjentin dhe jeten humane. Ky ka qene shkaku kur uganda hoddhi ne gjygj nje nga kompanite farmacceutike ne panelin nderko0mbetar te Wto per srsye se swka mundesi te paguaj illacet me nje cmim aq te larte per Aids, sipas arsyes se National sovergnity, ose mbihetim nacional.
e shume gjera te tjera qe dua te shkruaj por tani nuk kam kohe, nje here tjeter.
Thnx

----------


## Enri

Po mbahen aktivitete të ndryshme gjithandej botës për të shënuar Ditën Botërore të refugjatëve, një fushatë vjetore për ngritjen e vetëdijes rreth problemeve me të cilat përballen viktimat e luftës dhe të persekutimit. 

Rreth shtatëdhjetë vende - nga Japonia deri në Republikën Demokratike të Kongos - po mbajnë konferenca, shfaqje artistike me përqëndrim në temën e këtij viti të problemeve me të cilat përballen refugjatët e rinj sikundër janë rekrutimet e dhunshme ushtarake dhe shfrytëzimi seksual. 

Duke folur në vigjilie të Ditës botërore të refugjatëve, sekretari i përgjithshëm i OKB-së, Kofi Annan, tha se derisa ndihma humanitare ka ndihmuar që të lehtësohen vuajtjet e refugjatëve, kjo asnjëherë nuk mund të zëvendësojë zgjidhjet e problemeve aktuale që shkaktuan zhvendosjen e njerëzve.

----------

